# Canon 80D Exposure



## Gavin Buckle (Aug 26, 2016)

Morning all.

Any idea why the 80D seems to battle with the correct exposure with a partially backlight subject.

I usually shoot with a fixed shutter & aperture setting and Auto ISO.

These pics were taken from an 8 minute video and the exposure level changed many times even though the natural ambient light stayed constant.


----------



## CherylL (Aug 26, 2016)

Did you have the metering on Spot or Evaluative?  If Spot and the subject moves slightly then you will get a shift with the Auto ISO.  

Another possibility is the light changed due to a cloud or someone walking behind you changing the light on the subject.  

I have the 70D & 2 little Sony Rx100s iii & iv.  When I am walking around taking video I keep the Auto ISO and evaluative metering.  For shots when the 70D is on a tripod for full control I first take a few test photos and set my Aperture, Shutter & ISO.   I then set the focus and switch the lens to Manual before switching to Video Mode.  The 70D does a good job on keeping the focus, but I do not like the hunt/focus during the video even slightly.


----------



## beagle100 (Aug 31, 2016)

Gavin Buckle said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Any idea why the 80D seems to battle with the correct exposure with a partially backlight subject.
> 
> ...



*shooting  video is different*,  for me (another model)  exposure is correct for stills but varies when shooting video


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 31, 2016)

When I shoot video I don't use auto ISO for this very reason.

Any minor shift in what the camera sees will affect the shot. Someone walking past the frame, reflection from the window of a passing car etc.


----------

